# Names for kittens



## 2Siamese (Apr 6, 2014)

Hi everyone, I'm looking for some ideas for names. Mittens the barn cat has, as far as I've been able to tell, four kittens. I have only seen glimpses of them, she his them very appropriately under an old tree. As far as I can see, its one black or bicolor, mom is bi, so is at least one of the possible dads. One is very white with grey, one tortie - black with orange, and one grey solid or minimally bicolor. Boy and girl names needed as I have no idea as to the sex of the kittens.


----------



## trexmommy (Mar 24, 2010)

Maybe theme names? We liked to do that with litters when I worked with rescues. Like all "a" names or maybe movie characters? It sounds like you have atleast one girl with a torti, but the other names could be gender neutral until you can figure out the genders


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

When I take in litters of kittens I always go to the baby names website and pick out a letter like D or B or R. I will name the entire litter (sometimes I take in several different litters) so name each sibling one letter name like Brady, Bella, Brandy and Bobby. I love people names and there are so many to choose from!

A fellow foster friend uses rose bush names and another uses theme names like Disney or movie names.


----------



## Arianwen (Jun 3, 2012)

I tend towards Biblical names but even then, if you are looking for unisex, there are things like Jess (Jesse / Jessie).


----------



## NebraskaCat (Jan 15, 2013)

It seems like our shelter's foster homes like to name in groups, often after pop culture:

We've had Disney princesses (Belle, Ariel, etc)
Candy Bars (Snickers, Pay Day, Whatchamacallit, etc)
Dodge cars (Avenger, Charger, Dart, etc)
TV characters (Sheldon/Leonard, Lucy/Ricky, etc)
Seven Dwarves (Happy, Sleepy, Doc, etc)
Harry Potter characters, Stargate SG1 characters, Golden Girls...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 22, 2015)

*names*

i usually name my cats after television shows i like to watch or human-like names.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

"...she his them very appropriately under an old tree."
Is it an old oak tree? If so, maybe these 70s names might work:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWn1Oj2V7Xw
"Tie a yellow ribbon 'round the old oak treeee..."


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Nuliajuk said:


> "...she his them very appropriately under an old tree."
> Is it an old oak tree? If so, maybe these 70s names might work:
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wWn1Oj2V7Xw
> *"Tie a yellow ribbon 'round the old oak treeee..."*


ARRRGGGG! Ear worm!!!! Sheesh.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Marcia said:


> ARRRGGGG! Ear worm!!!! Sheesh.


(Cackles wickedly while rubbing hands together in evil glee)


----------



## MoMoandJazz (Aug 4, 2015)

We just named our new baby Annabelle.


----------



## elber (Nov 6, 2015)

My cat and all of her original housemates ("siblings") were named after Ohio counties. There was Meigs, Scioto, Defiance, Mercer, Putnam, Seneca, Fayette, and of course, our Auglaize. We liked her original name so much that we kept it. Not sure if you live in the US, but you'd be surprised how many county names are good names for pets!


----------



## chvillarreal (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi all!
I love names that are related to things I 'm a fan of or relate to my tastes in some way, for example I just rescued this kitten and named her Luna after the character in Harry Potter.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

Fuzz Lightear - my daughter tried to name our kitten this, but it didnt stick. He is a shorthair so "Fuzz" or "Fuzzy" doesnt really fit.


----------



## p885 (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Callie, Leah, Munchie, Tiny, and Midnight.


----------



## DebS (Jun 14, 2015)

Personally, I've always used human names for my furkids. Right now, I have Allie, Riley and Amelia. I name my dogs names that end with the ly sound. You could easily do this with boys and girls....Lily, Charlie, Bailey, Kaylie, Wesley, Emily, Bentley, Nellie, etc...


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Any Futurama fans in the house? A litter with at least one black and white tuxedo kitten absolutely calls out for that kitten to be called Nibbler. Or Lord Nibbler. Other males in the litter can be Bender, Zoidberg, Cuthbert, Hermes, or Fry. There's a bit of a shortage of female names, just Leela and Amy come to mind for main characters, although there are plenty of female robot names.
Lord Nibbler - Futurama Wiki, the Futurama database - Wikia


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL! I happen to Love Futurama!
What a name 'Theme' that would be!
Sharon


----------



## evince (Mar 9, 2015)

Jeff I love the Disney princess names idea!


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

How about for a grey and white kitten? Basically a Russian blue type appearance with white sox, white belly, white throat and white on the nose. He is VERY active, but also affectionate - at least for a kitten.

My daughter wanted Fuzz Lightear, but we arent sold. (He is a shorthair and, well, not especially fuzzy.) The fosters called him Clyde, but we dont really like it. "Normal" people names dont work for us. 

I love the Nibbler idea, but "Clyde" is grey and white so it doesnt quite fit.


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

How about "Cobalt", since he's blue?


----------



## Nuliajuk (Oct 25, 2014)

Sometimes a name doesn't come to you until you've had the cat a while. Our female cat came with the name Sandy, but we've taken to calling her Sumo, due to her passion for wrestling and somewhat chunky shape.


----------



## ArtNJ (May 18, 2011)

My kitten has started to make a little squeak in the last few days. So...how about Pip Squeak or Pip for short? Fits to a tee now, but might be a little silly when he gets big. 

My daughter still insists he is Fuzz Lightear...but he still isnt fuzzy and his ears are the same color as most of him.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ArtNJ,
LOL! Pip is a great name for a kitty!


----------



## Zelly (Nov 17, 2015)

My kitten was named "Heidi" by the Humane Society, and we knew rather quickly that we wanted to change it. Not that I have anything against the name, it just didn't seem like it suited her. I had a hard time coming up with an alternative while my SO kept tossing out names and eventually said Arya and that was it - it felt right for the little spitfire we had adopted.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Margaux had been brought to the local SPCA with a broken jaw. The staff named her...BJ. Needless to say, that wasn't going to work. Celia came in just before Christmas. They named her Mistletoe, which I suppose is kind of cute (but they had it spelled Misseltoe). But I like human names. Hence.

Did you find names for the kittens?


----------



## dseag2 (Nov 28, 2013)

This may not be as much fun, but we always try to name our cats with simple names that they will respond to. That is why we went with Milo and Toby for our boys. Phonetically, they have high and low sounds so they are easy to recognize. 

Toby's name was Morgan in the shelter, and not only was it too serious it didn't have a "ring" to it.

Milo is a Russian Blue, and if we were to have named him Cobalt we would have simply called him Coby for short.


----------



## p885 (Nov 9, 2015)

I like Boots, Leah, Snowball, Tiny, Munchie, and Trouble.


----------



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

Update?  What names did the meezers get?


----------

